# wowdata.buffed.de



## NurdieRUhe (12. März 2010)

bei wowdata.buffed.de/... erscheint immer eine Fehlermeldung und die Seite lässt sich nie öffnen.
Siehe Screen:

Was tun?


----------



## ZAM (12. März 2010)

Welche IE-Version?


----------



## NurdieRUhe (12. März 2010)

IE 6.0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (12. März 2010)

Hier kann ich leider nur zu einem Update der Browser-Version raten - nicht zuletzt wegen dem Sicherheitsaspekt.
IE6.X kommt mit bestimmten DOM-Elementen bzw. Methoden nicht klar.


----------



## NurdieRUhe (12. März 2010)

Kann ich leider nicht beeinflussen die Wahl des IE.
Dann steht die Datenbank zunächst nicht zur Verfügung - kann man nichts machen.


----------



## TheDoggy (12. März 2010)

Dann nutz halt Firefox, Opera, Safari, Chrome, ... IE ist die Ausgeburt der Hölle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. März 2010)

IE6? Warscheinlich auch noch Windows 2000?

Wenn ja, dann ist ab Sommer damit ja zum Glück schluss.


----------

